# Scroll work



## Cherie (Jan 23, 2012)

Since my first love is scrolling, I thought I would share an example of what I was asked to design and cut for a customer.  These are just part of what I call the Western Series in which I am going to add on to in the future.  Comments always welcomed.

And today I am to work on an Irish wooden Valentines card I was asked to design.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 23, 2012)

Those are beautiful... I tried my hand and scroll work a while back and would still do some, but my scroll saw has an identity problem... it's a two speed dremel 16" and for some reason the slow speed is faster than the fast speed... I've been told it's probably a capacitor on the motor, but according to the person I was talking to... a semi-retired electronics repair man at the local electrical switch shop.... the dremel capacitor is proprietary and he can't get another... and my saw is out of production, so not even sure dremel will have one. 

I've watched a few scrollers and I'm amazed the the precision they seem to get out of their work... great stuff you have.


----------



## Cherie (Jan 23, 2012)

Chuck, I started with a Dremel 8 years ago.  I have some tales to say about it and none are good.  The vibration was really bad and the blade breakage something else.  I have since moved up to a shopsmith scroll saw which has little or no vibration and I love it.  We own a total of 4 saw, 2 dremel, the shopsmith that I use and a single speed HAWK, which if I could get the new blade clamps, I would probably try and use it.
This designing thing is new for me and I have no idea how well I am.


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 23, 2012)

I do not have the patience for that. Great work.


----------



## opfoto (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice work.....I have dabbled a bit with my cheapo but usable delta. Did some ornaments and a couple of 3d statuettes(?). Haven't been there in awhile and hope to get back there again.


----------



## holmqer (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice work, I've tried scrolling and was very bad at it


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice work - What is you go-to blade of choice? My favorite blade is a 00 spiral. I use a dremel variable speed and have had no problems with it. Like working with Brazilian cherry.


----------



## Cherie (Jan 23, 2012)

My blade of choice is Flying Duchman Ultra Reverse #3.  I despise spirals.  Only tried them once and it was the last time.  LOL.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 23, 2012)

Very nice looking work Cherie.

I saw a guy making Name Key chain things at a Mall one day and I saidthat is so fast, it must be easy.  I bought a Craftsman Scroll Saw and found out it wasn't that easy.  Went on to make some boxes that look like logs and toys for the Grand Kids then gave it up after a couple of years.

Now it is pens.   By the way, you made some nice pens I saw.  Keep it going.

Ray


----------



## JamesB (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice work, Cherie.  I started scrolling on an old Grizzly saw that was loud, vibrated bad and the blade would break and the holder would fly around the shop...I moved up to a Delta that got stolen so now I have a Hitachi.  I miss the Delta though.  I used to cut alot of "country" crafts but never took the time to really learn or practice all the other cool things to do with it. I want to get back to it but time is the issue.  Great job on the Western series!!


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Cherie said:


> My blade of choice is Flying Duchman Ultra Reverse #3. I despise spirals. Only tried them once and it was the last time. LOL.


 

Flying Dutchman is the only way to go... Keep up the good work, will have to brush off the dust on the scroll saw.


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 23, 2012)

Being from Texas, I think your work shown is great!!! Thanks for sharing.
I had one of the old Shopsmith jig saws - it was terrible (and so was I!)
I am still looking for a way to combine scroll sawing and pen making and then I'll have to get a good scroll saw.
BTW, I sold the old jig saw the other day - don't know why they wanted it.....
Keep up the good work and we look forward to seeing more.
gordon


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 23, 2012)

"Shoot a Mile" those look great.


----------



## W.Y. (Jan 24, 2012)

That is some mighty fine scrolling you showed Cherie.

I also despise spirals. All my work is done with  flat blades. I prefer Pegus blades but we all have our own preference.

You will notice that I have done a little scrolling myself by clicking on my PictureTrail albums link. :wink:


----------



## boxerman (Jan 24, 2012)

Very nice scrolling on those.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 24, 2012)

Those are some very nice pieces. nice job. I have not tried pegasus blades yet as I have always ordered from Mike's Workshop and nave been pleased. May I ask where you got these patterns from? My granddaughters love horses and have taken riding lessons and I would like to make western motif type stuff for them.

I am also trying to learn patience to do 3-D Animals, like Diana Thompson teaches.


----------



## Cherie (Jan 24, 2012)

*patterns*

Mike, these patterns are my own design in which I will be adding to them in the future.  I am just getting a start on pattern designing which I am finding is not an easy task.
Below is another ornament which I designed for a customer whose wife is in the church handbell section I guess one might say.  I cut 12 for them and they are very happy with the results.  They gave them out as Christmas gifts to the other handbell members.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 25, 2012)

Cherie said:


> Chuck, I started with a Dremel 8 years ago.  I have some tales to say about it and none are good.  The vibration was really bad and the blade breakage something else.  I have since moved up to a shopsmith scroll saw which has little or no vibration and I love it.  We own a total of 4 saw, 2 dremel, the shopsmith that I use and a single speed HAWK, which if I could get the new blade clamps, I would probably try and use it.
> This designing thing is new for me and I have no idea how well I am.



Maybe you would like to try some of these.... my son sent this to me last night and he's excited about trying it... he's made crossbows, mandolins and some pens, but hasn't really found what he wants to make just yet...

Wooden Gear Clock Plans from Hawaii by Clayton Boyer


----------



## Cherie (Jan 26, 2012)

MMMMM, no Chuck, not ready for this step up yet.  LOL


----------



## bubbatww (Jan 26, 2012)

Cherie, looks wonderful!!!  I made my 1st scroll saw project for my wife for Valentine's Day. By seeing your work I need LOTS of practice!!!!


----------



## JohnU (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work Cherie.  I too started out scrolling and spent many years making intarsia, relief cut art, clocks, pictures and Christmas ornaments.   Made some nice money but it was more for the love of it than a business.  Then the lathe showed up and my poor little saw became a dust collector.   I sure hope to find some time for that again.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## fireangels (Jan 26, 2012)

*Chuck

I have the answer for you harbour freight tools has a foot pedal that you plug your saw into and allows you to control the speed making it more like a sewing machine this will definately let you work with your saw untill it goes out all together and if it does and you buy a new one simply move the pedal to that saw roughly they are $26
*


----------



## Cherie (Jan 26, 2012)

The foot peddle is the thing to have, trust me.  My first saw, I was not really set up for and ended up standing most of the time.  That is until the blade busted, then I fell on my arse with a few cuss words coming out of my mouth.  hehehe


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 26, 2012)

You sure have my attention. What scroll saw do you recommend? I have been following a Dremel on-line for a couple months. The foot pedal is a great addition from what I am reading.


----------



## Cherie (Jan 26, 2012)

John, there are many to choose from and it will depend on your budget.  I bought the Shopsmith only because it was much cheaper than the Hawk I was looking at.  Do not get me wrong, I had the 1500 dollars to buy the Hawk, but when we tested the Shopsmith it had no vibrations and is a great saw for me.  It only cost me 400.  So that saved us the trip from driving north to get the Hawk.  However, if I had the money to buy another saw...it would be the EX 21.  Many of my scroll friends have invested in them and love them.  The big thing about the EX series is the fact the head tilts and not the table.  This is a great help in bevel work and such.  Here is the website to look at when it comes to the EX series:SEYCO


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 26, 2012)

neat looking stuff


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree I would love to have an EX-21. That will be my next saw. (I HOPE) I had a Dremel for two weeks and returned it because of the noise level and vibration, this was two years ago. (This was just my experience and I know does not make them all bad.)


----------



## Cherie (Jan 27, 2012)

MIke, there are those that like the Dremel, but my experience with them, well I do not give them a good review, however, they are great beginner saws.  Our niece is getting the extra on we have when her mother makes room for it.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 27, 2012)

Cherie said:


> Since my first love is scrolling, I thought I would share an example of what I was asked to design and cut for a customer.  These are just part of what I call the Western Series in which I am going to add on to in the future.  Comments always welcomed.
> 
> And today I am to work on an Irish wooden Valentines card I was asked to design.



My son is getting into scroll work... this is what he wants to do.

Wooden Gear Clock Plans from Hawaii by Clayton Boyer


----------

